# I know I shouldn't have...but I did.



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

Today I was looking for a mate for my cockatiel, r2 d2, who has been screaming his mating call incessantly for months now. 

I figured if I got a baby and kept them in the same room, (eventually), in separate cages, there would be no babies I wouldn't be able to handle, but r2 would get the cockatiel companion he's been screaming for. 

Upon finding an ad for baby lutino cockatiels in the paper, I went to a local woman's house and was disgusted. The basement they live in smelled like pee, the birds were crammed three to a PARAKEET sized cage, with the mother and father sharing another parakeet cage, and they were all fearful, mean and dirty. 

Having only enough money, (attention, room, etc), for one bird, I had to sadly leave the other two birds. I selected a bird with it's wings cut so short there was blood on them, and poop on her back who was an albino. 

I wish there was some way to get the other birds out of there...but they had food, and as far as I know, starvation is the only way to get them removed. 

Thoughts? Suggestions?

I know we're supposed to avoid buying birds and other animals from disreputable breeders, but who could say no to birds in such terrible conditions?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think you should report them


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww poor birdies!!! I agree with Lindsey you could contact local rescues or humane societies etc and tell them about this lady and the conditions her birds were in.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

All buying from them does is encourages them to breed more.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

Mentha said:


> All buying from them does is encourages them to breed more.


I know that, hence the title of my post. However, I couldn't just leave and do nothing. I will be contacting local shelters, but the law in NYS is that to seize an animal it must be starved, and the tiels had food in their cages, so I don't expect anything to come of reporting the woman.


----------



## Sheldonsmom (Sep 11, 2011)

I believe most states also say they need to have adequate shelter, contact the state vet she will know the laws.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Sheldonsmom said:


> I believe most states also say they need to have adequate shelter, contact the state vet she will know the laws.


A cage inside, regardless of size is adequate shelter. The animals would have to be extremely ill or malnourished to be reportable. If they have food & water there is not much that can be done, unless she brought the bird with the bloody wings to the vet and they find it was because of neglect that the bird was bleeding.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with everybody! The only way to safe them is to report them! I am glad you rescued one of them. Why do people abuse animals like that? Are they just stupid?


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

In the uk you can report people for failure to provide a suitable environment. It takes space/light/hygiene/husbandry into account.

That's what they charged the woman with who put a cat in a bin - not sure if you guys would have heard about that. 

Maybe you have a similar thing....

I would still report. Even if they say they can't do anything at least she will be on a record somewhere.

So sad :-(


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i know in our area our bylaws here state they need SPACE too, not just shelter... check into your animal/pet bylaws for your city too. and environment in our area must also be clean....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That cat story is here http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ary-Bale-Please-forgive-says-bank-worker.html


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

it's worth a shot to report them, at least then something may happen, if they don't get reported, its a guarantee that nothing will happen.

I just don't get it, I mean, how hard is it to give a bird a proper cage, clean water, good food, and the attention they need?


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

At the very least, if you report them, a record should be made. Maybe nothing will happen this time, but then if they're caught in the future it will be clear that the cruelty was long-term.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

Sometimes people need education. If some one goes to check on them and gives them alittle education on what should be done, maybe they will open their eyes, you never know.


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> That cat story is here http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ary-Bale-Please-forgive-says-bank-worker.html


Thank you! I haven't figured out how to do that from my phone yet.



elinore said:


> At the very least, if you report them, a record should be made. Maybe nothing will happen this time, but then if they're caught in the future it will be clear that the cruelty was long-term.


This is what I'd do I think.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you taken the new bird for a vet check? If it's found that this bird is sick, then they can be reported on the basis of failure to provide medical care. Plus, you'll want an exam anyway with a bird coming from a background like that.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

did you say something to the person you got the bird from? I would have probably had a few words with the irresponsible bird owner.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

FroggySam said:


> Thank you! I haven't figured out how to do that from my phone yet.


No problem  I know what you mean as there is not alot i can do on my phone when im on my way to work in the morning


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

UPDATE: The vet told me I couldn't prove I hadn't hurt Leia, (the bird I took), myself AFTER removing her from the cage with her family. Also, the cages were "cockatiel size", (for ONE dammit!), so they weren't inadequate.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

igottafeelin said:


> did you say something to the person you got the bird from? I would have probably had a few words with the irresponsible bird owner.


I didn't feel comfortable getting on her case because I was worried she'd take it out on the birds. She couldn't figure out why they weren't selling, and seemed agitated with them for not selling...just a bad situation.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

enigma731 said:


> Have you taken the new bird for a vet check? If it's found that this bird is sick, then they can be reported on the basis of failure to provide medical care. Plus, you'll want an exam anyway with a bird coming from a background like that.


The vet said Leia is healthy, but mentally unsound. Because the lady grabbed her from the cage, she's cage-bound and frightened. When she comes out, she bites me as I try to prevent her from flying into things, (she tries to fly with her "stump" wings), because she thinks all humans shove her around.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> That cat story is here http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ary-Bale-Please-forgive-says-bank-worker.html


There was a case like that at a pet store I used to work for. The manager got tried, ADMITTED HE dumped an injured rabbit in a field, was convicted...and kept his job because his parents own the store.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Eikoden said:


> The vet said Leia is healthy, but mentally unsound. Because the lady grabbed her from the cage, she's cage-bound and frightened. When she comes out, she bites me as I try to prevent her from flying into things, (she tries to fly with her "stump" wings), because she thinks all humans shove her around.


With a lot of tender loving care, she'll learn that life with you is good, and not all humans are scary.

Good to hear that at least she is physically healthy.


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

Aero came from a breeder like that but he was nice to let them have the whole basement as an aviary. He kept them in really healthy conditon. The only problem was the dog it would play around by barking at them so it would be hard to catch them. But i would report that breeder if i were you.


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

This sounds more like neglect then abuse I doubt they cut the wings wrong on purpose sounds like they are very new to breeding and dont know what there doing She should definately be educated and should also know better though if she was serious about it. I would maybe call your local Animal Police unit if you live in a city they may have advice or may pay her a visit. Sorry I watch Animal Cops alot hehe.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

jeme said:


> With a lot of tender loving care, she'll learn that life with you is good, and not all humans are scary.
> 
> Good to hear that at least she is physically healthy.


She seems to be doing well. The cage is still a scary place because of how the woman caught her when I picked her up, but outside the cage we've had our first cuddle, some more trust with the hand, and I got to rub the back of her neck this morning. 

She went backwards for a few days but I'm happy to say she's going forward now!


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

Kikode said:


> This sounds more like neglect then abuse I doubt they cut the wings wrong on purpose sounds like they are very new to breeding and dont know what there doing She should definately be educated and should also know better though if she was serious about it. I would maybe call your local Animal Police unit if you live in a city they may have advice or may pay her a visit. Sorry I watch Animal Cops alot hehe.


Whats the difference between neglect and abuse? 

The wings, I will admit, look to be an amateur mistake. I did it once. However, I also washed the wing, made sure the area was clean....that's basic common sense. 

That being said, yes, she should be educated, especially in the fact that if she cannot sell the babies, bringing them into the world isn't the smartest thing. 

However, there was also the smell of pee, which is IN my bird's feathers, even a week or more later. Combined with the tiny cages when other, larger cages were sitting on the floor, this tells me she also didn't care much.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

Nibbles said:


> Aero came from a breeder like that but he was nice to let them have the whole basement as an aviary. He kept them in really healthy conditon. The only problem was the dog it would play around by barking at them so it would be hard to catch them. But i would report that breeder if i were you.


Basement breeders aren't bad. I hope no one gets that idea! My problem was the cramped, damp, crowded, smelly, dark conditions the birds were in. Also, it was strange that she didn't have the mothers, now that I think of it. She pointed to a cage next to the one with the babies and said, "Those are the FATHERS." Hmm.


----------

